# The Bear Draw Stats Are Out



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

For the Baldwin bean counters like myself....the 12 and 13 pointers drew. There was 97 with 11 points who put in, only 62 drew. That means for next year around 35 with 12 points unless they drew somewhere else with a second choice (I think??). Need to get that 70 tag quota bumped up again.  

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013_Bear_Drawing_Statistics_425352_7.pdf


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

bear kill was down in Baldwin last two years.......


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know how the kill could be down I see more bear and sign than ever. Went for a drive last weekend about hour before dark and saw five different bears. The DNR needs to up the tags.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm going into next year with 10 points. In looking at the stats from 2011, 2012, 2013, I figure I have about 3-4 more years before I stand a chance at Baldwin.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm going into next year with 10 points. In looking at the stats from 2011, 2012, 2013, I figure I have about 3-4 more years before I stand a chance at Baldwin.


Agree, a buddy of mine has the same amount of points, it was nice to see some with 11 and 12 points putting in for other areas.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

My information has it one particular guiding operation accounted for over 50% of all bear harvested in the Baldwin BMU last year. So, if that's true....limiting the impact of the commercial operation would allow more permits to be allocated in the Baldwin BMU.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> My information has it one particular guiding operation accounted for over 50% of all bear harvested in the Baldwin BMU last year. So, if that's true....limiting the impact of the commercial operation would allow more permits to be allocated in the Baldwin BMU.


You can limit them the day after I hunt with them in 2015


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Caddis, just so there's no misunderstanding....I am not planning on limiting anything. That's the DNR's responsibility to limit commercializing in the Baldwin BMU....if they continue to cater to commercial operations over sportsmen's opportunity, and folks want to wait 13 years for a kill tag I guess there's no need for folks to complain about the long wait.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Caddis, just so there's no misunderstanding....I am not planning on limiting anything. That's the DNR's responsibility to limit commercializing in the Baldwin BMU....if they continue to cater to commercial operations over sportsmen's opportunity, and folks want to wait 13 years for a kill tag I guess there's no need for folks to complain about the long wait.


Are they really being catered to? Sucks to have to wait 14 years for a tag, but in turn, kudo's to them for being successful at what they do.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

IMO.....if one lives in or close to the Baldwin BMU, I would save my money and not use a guide. There are a lot of areas that hold bears and you already live there (or near there) so running bait lines would/should be easy. Checking baits and cams is half the fun....at least to me. If you're into the hounds...then maybe unless you have a buddy with a few.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

TVCJohn said:


> IMO.....if one lives in or close to the Baldwin BMU, I would save my money and not use a guide. There are a lot of areas that hold bears and you already live there (or near there) so running bait lines would/should be easy. Checking baits and cams is half the fun....at least to me. If you're into the hounds...then maybe unless you have a buddy with a few.


I agree waiting 13+ years to get a tag you must already have an idea of the are you want to hunt. This location is within a 3 hour drive for most all areas in the LP. I guess I just don't understand hunters wanting someone else to scout, set stands, bait, check cameras etc. IMO I don't want to show up opening day and have someone take me to a stand then pick me up later that night.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> For the Baldwin bean counters like myself....the 12 and 13 pointers drew. There was 97 with 11 points who put in, only 62 drew. That means for next year around 35 with 12 points unless they drew somewhere else with a second choice (I think??). Need to get that 70 tag quota bumped up again.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013_Bear_Drawing_Statistics_425352_7.pdf


I see what you are thinking with your numbers above but don't forget not everyone put in for a tag. I have 12 points but I just take the preference point for now. I am thinking next year I will put in for a Baldwin tag so you can see how this will change your numbers. I agree they should issue more tags, I have seen and have pictures of more bear in Grand Traverse County. Good luck and I hope you get your tag next year.


----------



## duster (Jul 30, 2008)

The reason people want to hunt the Baldwin unit is because of a healthy bear population. If the DNR issued more tags, it would become like the rest of the state...PISS POOR.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Duster, I have often wondered why the Wildlife Division has managed the Baldwin BMU with great care...and managed other BMU's in a less effective manner. Seems like sound science management would apply to all the BMU's the same. Any thoughts as to why?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I know I have seen more Bears in the last couple of years than ever before. Me and my son have been putting in for points the last 6 to 7 years. He just got tired of waiting and he put in for Red Oak and drew. I would love to draw for Baldwin I just don't know if I want to wait until I am dang near 60 yrs old to hunt here.:lol:


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hoytman5 said:


> I see what you are thinking with your numbers above but don't forget not everyone put in for a tag. I have 12 points but I just take the preference point for now. I am thinking next year I will put in for a Baldwin tag so you can see how this will change your numbers. I agree they should issue more tags, I have seen and have pictures of more bear in Grand Traverse County. Good luck and I hope you get your tag next year.


Concur about the holdouts collecting points....I did the same thing and cashed in back in 2011. I think the holdouts are more of the exception than the norm for Baldwin. You can check the stats....some of the other desirable units take a lot of points to draw also. My guess is there are holdouts for those draws too. My daughter has 9 pts so maybe one of these upcoming years. In the meantime....it's off to Ontario for myself in Sept.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

duster said:


> The reason people want to hunt the Baldwin unit is because of a healthy bear population. If the DNR issued more tags, it would become like the rest of the state...PISS POOR.


IIRC....the biologist has stated the bear nuisance complaints are/have been increasing. That would be an indicator the population is ticking up as the bears are moving around to new areas. I wouldn't get too crazy on moving the quota alot higher but from my conversations, I do feel it could go up some and not impact the bear numbers.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe there is an increase in the Baldwin BMU's bear numbers, or maybe it is a temporary shortage of natural feed. At one of the bear management meetings in St. Ignace awhile back....one of the DNR officials stated, "we have to consider nuisance complaints and public acceptence when managing bears." Look what that kind of management 
did for most of the bear management units in the state.

Pennsylvania is a heavily populated state. Yet, their bear population is 25,000 plus black bears. How is it they can manage more than twice the number of bears that we have? Same goes for Wisconsin. 

Michigan was once nationally known as a top bear hunting state. Not any more. There is no reason why Wisconsin's bear management success should be so much more effective than Michigan's.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Bear hunting is too exciting to wait all those years,lol.I can't wait to get back in the saddle in the mean time I think i'll hunt New Brunswick,Canada,this fall.good luck to all the sucessful hunters.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I wonder if numbers are increasing or the population is just moving around creating more "new" nuisance complaints? I have family and friends in the Baldwin area My Uncle 7 - 10 years ago would see bear many times through the spring, summer and fall the past 3 - 4 years he has only seen them a couple times, my in-laws (10 miles from my Uncle) who would rarely see them in the past have been seeing more and more the past few years.


----------

